# Problème de téléchargement sur l'AppStore



## Fabinou_ (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier soir j'ai un soucis : je ne peux plus mettre mes applications à jour ni même en télécharger de nouvelles.

Je n'ai rien fait de particulier, j'ai un iPad 2 16gb wifi non jailbreaker.

J'ai déjà tenter de redémarrer la bête ainsi que de ressaisir mes identifiants iTunes, rien n'y fait.

Si vous avez une idée, merci de votre aide.


----------



## Tosay (19 Avril 2012)

sûrement une de tes dernières applis qui a fait merder ton iPad....

Essaye de supprimer les dernières applis et relance les MAJ.

Sinon, restauration


----------



## Fabinou_ (19 Avril 2012)

C'est bon j'avais en faite plein de podcast en attente de téléchargement et ça a tout bouché. J'ai tout virer et maintenant c'est bon.


----------



## Tosay (20 Avril 2012)

Cool


----------

